# New Shed



## jasonh (Sep 7, 2013)

I haven't been able to do much machining for a while because I've been busy dealing with real estate issues - but it's all in service to a good cause. I've been working out of 1 bay of a 3 bay garage, but the space was limiting the number and size of machines I could have. I wanted a bigger shop for dedicated wood/metal areas and with some covered space outdoors to do metal casting in all weathers. Here's the result:

40x50 ft with two roll up doors:




Inside view:




There's an RV cover on one end. I don't have an RV, so I'll use this space for doing metal pours and storing materials:




This should keep me busy for a while... dreams of cast iron cupolas with 6 foot flames, trying doing that in the suburbs...


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 7, 2013)

some shed  look great


----------



## isambard (Sep 7, 2013)

Blimey that's some shed I've worked in smaller factories


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, that should be big enough.

Jim


----------



## rcfreak177 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow thats huge.

I don't like mine anymore 

Only joking 

Good stuff you should be able to fit lots of machinery in there and still have plenty of room to move.

Baz.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 8, 2013)

Great shed, ones that size should have there own post code (zip code)

Paul.


----------



## ELM6061 (Sep 8, 2013)

What, no straddle crane?????
Just kidding; A great shed and what dreams are made of, and dreams for-filled inside. 
Make sure we get to see the cupola build/use and also the machine fitments/use.

Eddie


----------



## jasonh (Sep 9, 2013)

>What, no straddle crane

I'm thinking about it...

I want to get a bigger lathe - about 13" x 40"
I'm thinking about the problems of getting it into place- and I think a gantry crane that could straddle the bed of a pickup might be just the ticket for this and other jobs. If I can find some surplus I-beam I can go to work with the OA cutting torch and put something together.


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 9, 2013)

With a straddle crane you will be able to change the chucks when you are old and doddery (like some of us)

Jim


----------



## ausdier (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I hate you now, you lucky barstool. ;D


----------



## landcrsr (Sep 11, 2013)

Mmmm Shed envy, my shed is only 12m x 6m x 2.7m standard galv.


----------

